

Ask HN: What are the most beautiful and readable tutorials you have seen? - thomasfromcdnjs

Looking at writing some new tutorials and have remembered seeing some really beautiful looking ones. But I have forgot to bookmark them and alas seeing if anyone knows any off the top of their head.<p>e.g. Scotch.io does a good job -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scotch.io&#x2F;tutorials&#x2F;building-a-slack-clone-in-meteor-js-real-time-data
======
Someone
MacPaint user manual:
[http://classiccomputers.info/down/Apple/MacPaint_Manual_-_19...](http://classiccomputers.info/down/Apple/MacPaint_Manual_-_1983.pdf)

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
Exactly what I was looking for!

------
dmamills
I've always been partial to Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby:
[http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-
guide/](http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/)

------
craftkiller
Error Handling in Rust by Andrew Gallant is easily the best tutorial I've read
in the past year. Very clear explanations with examples walking through the
reasoning step by step.

[http://blog.burntsushi.net/rust-error-
handling/](http://blog.burntsushi.net/rust-error-handling/)

------
brudgers
Ken Iverson wrote a great one for J:

Math for the Layman: [http://www.cs.trinity.edu/About/The_Courses/cs301/math-
for-t...](http://www.cs.trinity.edu/About/The_Courses/cs301/math-for-the-
layman/)

It's particular good because J is a language for experimenting.

------
daly
Physically Based Rendering book

Lisp in Small Pieces book

Implementing Elliptic Curve Cryptography book

(that is, literate programs)

~~~
AKrumbach
I'd add JonesForth (mirrored at
[https://github.com/nornagon/jonesforth](https://github.com/nornagon/jonesforth)
) to that list of literate programming examples.

------
delish
The Little Schemer

